# Vouchers for Reduction to Top Irish Attractions



## Happy Girl (6 Aug 2009)

Am taking a couple of weeks off work and intend doing day trips with the kids i.e. Zoo/Aquatic Centre/Viking Tour/Ice Skating etc. This could work out v expensive. Is anybody aware of any websites where there might be price reduction vouchers or suchlike for top attractions. Have looked at dublinpass.ie but as I will be doing this over a period of a couple of weeks it really wont work for me. Many thanks.


----------



## gipimann (6 Aug 2009)

Have a look at pigsback.com.  I'm not sure what their current offers are (I can't access the site at the moment to check for you) but you might find something useful.  You do have to register to avail of any offers but it's free.


----------



## Berni (6 Aug 2009)

Premier Milk are doing 2 for 1 vouchers when you collect tokens on the packs.


----------



## Newbie! (6 Aug 2009)

Happy Girl said:


> Am taking a couple of weeks off work and intend doing day trips with the kids i.e. Zoo/Aquatic Centre/Viking Tour/Ice Skating etc. This could work out v expensive. Is anybody aware of any websites where there might be price reduction vouchers or suchlike for top attractions. Have looked at dublinpass.ie but as I will be doing this over a period of a couple of weeks it really wont work for me. Many thanks.



Supervalue have a booklet where a child goes free with every adult for most of the major attractions in Ireland. Seen my mam with it last weekend.


----------



## frash (6 Aug 2009)

Tesco clubpoints (if you have any) can be used to get vouchers


----------



## Happy Girl (6 Aug 2009)

Ye folks are just a mine of information. The supervalu deals look great Newbie! and real value for money. The link for anybody interested is [broken link removed]
Thanks a mil everybody. Keep the suggestions comin though!


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Aug 2009)

Anyone away of any special promotions for UCI Cinema in Blanchardstown?


----------



## Sandals (7 Aug 2009)

Stickyfingers a travel website for kids have a four page printout of "Two for one/10% off" adults tickets for attractions around Ireland.  Just been on a Heatons Break which was fab for 2 adults and 2 children for €199 for midweek 3BB1D in four star hotel.  Tesco days out vouchers are a really good offer too. 

Bringing picnics I find reduces the cost of days out especially drinks and snacks then have a lovely evening meal somewhere. Plus there is some fab value to be had at moment at lunch time. On a day out to Tullamore last week and found a brillant Indian restaurant serving lunch menu for €5 from 12 to 2 oclock.  Portion of chips or green salad only €.95 each. Enjoy your time.


----------

